

Ask HN: A good forum/site to hang around, ask questions, help others? - debasish

I am not a Twitter/Facebook guy, i prefer a forum to mingle with people, ask the doubts i have, or help others with what i know, and in general get to know people from different countries.<p>I used to frequent computer related forums back in study days. But now i would really like a forum/site with varied range of topics.<p>For example say i need to ask questions in varied topics like which monitor/tv to buy, info about income taxes, an affordable asian tourist destination, which new movie to watch, etc, you get the idea.<p>So is there really any big/popular site with lots of people from different countries [i have a hell lot of country specific questions to ask :)] with many different sub-categories/topics?
======
Concours
I use twitter for that, mostly do a small search to find a target user, based
on his location and direct him the question, he often tweet the question to
his followers and come back with an answer, otherwise, I don't know of
anything like a global forum for that.

------
jacquesm
I haven't a clue but if you find such a place please do post it!

------
robroth
coincidently i've been looking for something like that but i haven't found
anything of that kind so far.

